# Beautiful B&W Photos



## surapon (Dec 28, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I would like you, My dear Teachers and dear friends, to see These Old B& W photos from the PRO= Long, Long time ago.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 28, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I would like you, My dear Teachers and dear friends, to see These Old B& W photos from the PRO= Long, Long time ago.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 28, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I would like you, My dear Teachers and dear friends, to see These Old B& W photos from the PRO= Long, Long time ago.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 28, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I would like you, My dear Teachers and dear friends, to see These Old B& W photos from the PRO= Long, Long time ago.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 28, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I would like you, My dear Teachers and dear friends, to see These Old B& W photos from the PRO= Long, Long time ago.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 28, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I would like you, My dear Teachers and dear friends, to see These Old B& W photos from the PRO= Long, Long time ago.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon.

Have a great Sunday, Sir.


----------



## surapon (Dec 28, 2014)

Click said:


> Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon.
> 
> Have a great Sunday, Sir.



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Friend, Mr. Click.
These kind of B& W , Old Photos never die, Make us know and learn some things ( Photography) and History of them.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## zim (Dec 28, 2014)

Wonderful, enjoyed every one.
Thanks for posting, this has stirred a memory of my father getting access to some old plates of a very early airshow at New Lanark (I think) Scotland, which he printed up,must see if I can find anything in his records!

Regards


----------



## Pookie (Dec 28, 2014)

I knew Surapon was older but wow  A bit more recent work ...

A shoot at San Gregorio State Beach, California...


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2014)

zim said:


> Wonderful, enjoyed every one.
> Thanks for posting, this has stirred a memory of my father getting access to some old plates of a very early airshow at New Lanark (I think) Scotland, which he printed up,must see if I can find anything in his records!
> 
> Regards



Dear friend, Mr. zim.
You are welcome, If you can find your father Prints, Please post and show us to enjoy too---Please.
Good night.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2014)

Pookie said:


> I knew Surapon was older but wow  A bit more recent work ...
> 
> A shoot at San Gregorio State Beach, California...



Thanksss, Dear Friend Pookie.
Wow, Beautiful Arts work with beautiful light and clean up/ DELETE the body PARTS THAT YOU DO NOT WANT US TO SEE----Post More ---Please.
Good night.
Surapon


----------



## Pookie (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Surapon, the adult versions can be found here... http://www.davidkm.com/Portraits-from-San-Gregorio-St/

Christmas cheer and a Happy New Year to all


----------



## dash2k8 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi Surapon, those photos are absolutely nostalgic. Kinds of reminds us that it's not always about the pixels and lenses.


----------



## martti (Dec 29, 2014)

Pookie said:


> Thanks Surapon, the adult versions can be found here... http://www.davidkm.com/Portraits-from-San-Gregorio-St/
> 
> Christmas cheer and a Happy New Year to all



Technically beautiful shots but your model seems unhappy.


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2014)

martti said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Surapon, the adult versions can be found here... http://www.davidkm.com/Portraits-from-San-Gregorio-St/
> ...



Thankssss, Dear Friend Mr. David.
You are an great Artist and Great Natural Portrait Photographer too. You Natural Light skill are fantastic.
Thanks again.
Happy new year of 2015.
Surapon


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice show Surapon,

I have to say the ladies show much more skin in the 20's beach photos than they showed in 05.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 29, 2014)

surapon said:


> martti said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



Thanks Surapon, unfort that is not all natural light. Elinchrom Quadra into a 1m Rotalux Octa, 45 deg right/above.



martti said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Surapon, the adult versions can be found here... http://www.davidkm.com/Portraits-from-San-Gregorio-St/
> ...



Well, this was by design... I was putting my twist on nudes by Jock Sturges. None of his subject smiled. In retrospect I would have liked a few smiles but then again it would have changed the whole feel of the shoot.


----------

